

Hall.com Is Your Answer To Simple Real-Time Collaboration - dbin78
http://www.dainbinder.com/2011/11/hallcom-is-your-answer-to-simple-real.html

======
bretthellman
This is great Dain. Love the article and all the feedback. Thanks!

